# 2010 Roubaix Pro vs 2008 Roubaix SL S-Works frameset?



## thatdrewguy (Aug 7, 2009)

I don't know much about road frames but want to build up a Roubaix. The msrp for the 2010 pro frameset is 1900. For about the same price or about 1850 a shop has a 2008 S-works frameset, this one includes a seatpost but no cranks.

I don't know what has changed between the 08 and 10 Roubaixs but given they are priced about the same is there a reason to buy one over the other.

Advice from Specialized know it alls, please.


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm a know-a-little.

Specs for 2010 Pro:
http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=45814&eid=4951&menuItemId=9257
Specs for 2008 S-Works SL:
http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?arc=2008&spid=33291&menuItemId=0

The 2010 & 2009 Pro is stiffer w/ beefier BB, bigger chainstays and bigger lower headset bearing. It's made of 9r carbon.
The 2008 uses 10r carbon.

I would get the 2010 if I couln't find a deal on a 2009.
Good luck & have fun!


----------



## PaulRivers (Sep 11, 2006)

Wow, I wrote up this whole entry and then I got a "The server is to busy at the moment" message, which prompty deleted my post.

*sigh*

The short version is that I would go with the 2010 model. In 2008 the Tarmac had really fast handling (borderline-twitchy) and the Roubaix had kinda sluggish handling. In 2009 they redesigned the Roubaix, and rumor has it (from Specialized's claims, plus posts from people here) that the newer Roubaix sorta split the difference in handling - faster and more precise than the 2008 model, but not as borderline-twitchy as the Tarmac.

So I would go with the 2010, personally. Also personally, I would probably just buy the Expert level - I don't have any urge to spend the additional money above Ultegra, the geometry appears identical between the Expert and Pro level in 2010, and on paper the difference in the frame is only 1r (the jumps up to that point are 2r). Just a personal opinion. 

Good luck!


----------



## thatdrewguy (Aug 7, 2009)

OK the consensus is to go with the 2010 frame which I was leaning to anyway. I would get the Expert but I want to go with SRAM rather than Shimano. Is there much of a trade off or compromise if I just went with the Roubaix Comp Compact Rival? Or should I still go with my first idea of going with the Pro frameset and then piecing together a Rival or Force component group?


----------



## knobster368 (Aug 29, 2009)

I just got yesterday the 2010 Roubaix Expert (Shimano). Like you I was leaning toward the PRO as I have read good things about SRAM. However, after I rode it I was not really that impressed. Then the price difference between the two and the color options was the final deciding factor for me.


----------



## thatdrewguy (Aug 7, 2009)

i shouldn't make such a big deal but i dislike the cable routing from the handlebar on shimanos so its either sram or campy for me. guess color options aren't that important to me but the esthetics of the cables are.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

thatdrewguy said:


> i shouldn't make such a big deal but i dislike the cable routing from the handlebar on shimanos so its either sram or campy for me. guess color options aren't that important to me but the esthetics of the cables are.


If that's the only thing holding you back - the 2010 Roubaix Expert has the new Shimano Ultegra 6700 with under-the-tape routing for the shifter cables!


----------



## thatdrewguy (Aug 7, 2009)

you kidding me, shimano with beautiful cable routing? what is this world coming to...


----------



## PaulRivers (Sep 11, 2006)

thatdrewguy said:


> OK the consensus is to go with the 2010 frame which I was leaning to anyway. I would get the Expert but I want to go with SRAM rather than Shimano. Is there much of a trade off or compromise if I just went with the Roubaix Comp Compact Rival? Or should I still go with my first idea of going with the Pro frameset and then piecing together a Rival or Force component group?


I see someone has already covered that the 2010 Roubaix Expert comes with the new Ultegra with the under-the-handlebar-tape cable routing. 

While I have not ridden the redesigned Roubaix, I know I personally would really hesitate to go below the Expert frame. The "Comp" frame appears to be the same as the "Elite" frame, so you could simply test ride a Roubaix Elite and a Roubaix Expert, most likely? Take each one on a really long test ride.  

Of course, if you still really don't want Shimano, and you're willing to spend the extra cash, the Pro frame is certainly a safe bet!


----------



## thatdrewguy (Aug 7, 2009)

i have nothing against shimano, just didn't know they finally changed the cable routing. thanks for all the info and this opens up my options. i'd much rather buy a complete bike than build one up from a frameset.


----------



## Stratmosphere (Feb 28, 2007)

Selling my SL2 S-Works Roubaix. WAY TOO HARSH. Got a new 2008 from Specialized. Built it, rode both. No comparison. Next version needs to be compliant again.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Stratmosphere said:


> Selling my SL2 S-Works Roubaix. WAY TOO HARSH. Got a new 2008 from Specialized. Built it, rode both. No comparison. Next version needs to be compliant again.


That's an interesting data-point. They did add a lot of stiffness for the 2009 Roubaix, and made a big marketing deal out of the feedback coming from Tom Boonen and Paris Roubiax. They also claimed to have done all this while improving comfort (which sounds a bit suspicious). Of course, big Tom isn't really representative of the average Specialized bike rider!

Out of curiosity, what tire widths and pressures were you running on that SL2? What kind of roads do you ride?


----------

